# Recipe - Egg Masala Curry



## Yakuta (Apr 30, 2005)

Since there are some people here who like Indian food I thought I would shared this recipe.  It uses eggs in place of meat or veggies and is really very good. 

Eggs - 6 large boiled, peeled and each cut into two halves lengthwise

Ingredients for curry:

2 medium onions finely diced
4 medium plum tomatoes finely diced
1 tsp of whole cumin seeds
2 tsp of garam masala (make your own by dry roasting and grinding whole black peppercorns, 1 stick of cinnamon and 3 cloves, it's not the most authentic version but is a great substitute)
1 tsp of freshly minced garlic
1 tsp of freshly minced ginger
1/2 cup of plain yogurt
1 tbsp of freshly roasted and ground cumin and corrainder seeds 
1 tsp of turmeric
1 jalapeno finely chopped
1/4 tsp of cayanne
1 tsp of paprika
(Note:  If you can't find this vast array of spices you can use curry powder - use about 1 tbsp or slighly more)
3 tbsp of oil (any kind is fine)
Cilantro for garnish
shredded coconut and toasted sesame seeds - optional garnish. 
salt to taste
2 cups of plain water

In a saute pan, add the oil.  Once it's hot add the cumin seeds and let them toast for a few seconds.  Next add the onions and fry them until a deep golden brown color.  Next add the ginger, garlic and dry spices (if you are using curry powder add it now).  Toast the spices in the oil for a minute to release the aroma.  Next add the tomatoes, salt and 1 cup of water and cover and let the mixture cook for 20 minutes or so until the onions and tomatoes are all a mush and the water dries and the gravy releases the oil (it takes some time so be patient and keep stirring to prevent sticking).   Once the oil seperates from the gravy add the second reserved cup of water and yogurt and let the gravy simmer on low for another 10 minutes.  Now place eggs in a deep serving bowl or dish and pour the prepared gravy over it.  

Garnish with freshly chopped cilantro, some dried unsweetened coconut flakes and toasted sesame seeds.  Serve with rice or naan.


----------



## marmalady (May 2, 2005)

Yum! Thanks, Yakuta - always looking for nonmeat recipes for my 2 guys!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2005)

I can smell this - gonna have to try soon - thanks for the recipe.


----------

